# Shipping Rough Lumber



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been advertising my spalted and curly maple on CL for a month or two now and have gotten several out of state inquiries. What is the best way to ship 8-12 foot long rough sawn lumber? is there a better way to go if you are shipping large quantities VS. small quantities? any good packing techniques to use?


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the answer to your question. Many times I have had the oportunity to aquire long or large objects for resale and I am not sure how to do it. I only know standard package methods.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This thread has some info on shipping*

Not the long lengths you mention however.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/early-christmas-vermont-13369/index2/#post105665
Good question. Maybe check with a Hardwood supplier like Gilmer wood and suggest a potential order, and then request a freight quote. They do it all the time, so they would/wood know. :thumbsup: bill
http://www.gilmerwood.com/


----------

